

Three Different Meanings of "Singularity" - eyudkowsky
http://www.singinst.org/blog/2007/09/30/three-major-singularity-schools/

======
eyudkowsky
Look, I don't mean to spam or anything, but there's at least three different
major _logically incompatible_ concepts being called the "Singularity" by
different schools of the debate.

Every time you say "Singularity" without defining what you think that word
means, God kills a catgirl.

Please think of the catgirls.

Other resources:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Technological_singularity>

<http://singinst.org/AIRisk.pdf>

<http://www.transhumanism.org/index.php/WTA/faq21/64/>

~~~
rms
Singularity definitely counts as on-topic here... there was more discussion of
it in the early days of the site. I would encourage you to submit anything you
want in this area.

